# my 1990 240sx



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

i just bought this 90 240sx a couple of weeks ago and i can say i love it!
its pretty stock accept for the exhaust, it's 3" pipe all the way down, i forget the brand name but i was told its japanese. i put a cf shift knob and the headlights are now H4 projectors. getting some Enkei rims and bridgestone potenza 17" tires soon, and i'll update the pictures then.
let me know what you think!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what do I think?
lose the ricer exhaust. unless you're turbo, you don't need more than 2.25" pipe on that engine.


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

haha, the ricer exhaust came with the car, and i dont feel like paying money just to downsize the exhaust, for now it works!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn nice car for the year! Looks to be in good shape. Keep us up to date!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks in good condition as said

like the color


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

that muffler needs.....eh.....it needs work


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, if its a 90 then they changed the front bumper, and i like the SE wheels, is it an SE?


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

as far as i know its an SE...atleast insurance says its an SE. I was told it's a JDM front bumper, and the rims are going to be off that hopefully next weekend.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

looks like you got lied to, its just a plain usdm 91-94 240sx front bumper, how much did you pay for that? anything over 1600 is a rip off to me.


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

hah, you know i think thats what he told me, i just wasn't listening. whoops. well i stand corrected! mybad


----------

